#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Εθνικά προσαρτήματα Ευρωκωδίκων

## giannisk21

Καλημέρα. 

Ψαχνω τα εθνικα προσαρτηματα για την Ελλαδα για τους Ευρωκωδικες και ειδικα για τον Ευρωκωδικα 8 το πρωτο μερος (ΕΝ 1998-1-1). Αν ξέρει κανεις αν μπορω να τα βρω πουθενα (εκτος βεβαια να τα αγορασω απο τον ΕΛΟΤ) θε με βοηθουσε πολυ.

Ευχαριστω.

----------

